# Help sought with an Issue when in 'Develop' mode



## Safariholic (Mar 24, 2018)

Having selected an Image that I wish to work on & in 'Develop' mode, each Action seems to head-off automatically/
Temp rockets to + 33 (to name but one and it is not alone)

Exposure to full + 5 Stops  

Have I done something amiss or accidentally set-up pre-sets ...

Bizarre

Using LR 5.7 (I think) on Windows 10 Home on a DTop.

Many Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 24, 2018)

You probably applied an import preset or created custom defaults.

In Develop, click Reset bottom right. If that fixes it, you added a preset while importing, or maybe synced some settings.

If that doesn't do it, hold down Shift and press Reset (Adobe). If that solves it, go to Develop menu > Set Default Settings and hit the Restore Adobe Defaults button. Then Reset on all of the affected photos.


----------

